# 03 Altima Audio Options - With Pics!



## peterish (May 30, 2007)

My factory radio didn't come with an option for plugging in mp3 players; and I think it lacks an aux option all together. I've looked at several options for connecting aux devices, including this nifty thing, but none will work. 
So I've decided to purchase a new radio unit.  Before I do that, I'd just like to see if anyone can suggest an alternative for my particular vehicle. Please do not mention FM transmitters or stuff like that; I've had it with those. 

I took the dash apart and snapped a few pics. Any and all suggestions are welcomed!


The dash after the cover was removed. The oval radio interface portion comes right off.









What the inside of the radio unit looks like. The red box is the boundaries of the unit. After a few screws are taken care of, the whole thing can be pulled out.









The rear of the unit after it has been pulled out.


----------

